# (II) Precipitação máxima em Janeiro de 2010



## AnDré (4 Jan 2010 às 16:42)

Qual a precipitação máxima registada no mês de Janeiro de 2010, numa estação oficial em Portugal?

----------------------

Outra sondagem a decorrer:
 (I) Temperatura Mínima em Janeiro de 2010


----------



## MSantos (4 Jan 2010 às 16:47)

Talvez no Minho a precipitação chegue a valores do intervalo *440,1mm a 480mm*


----------



## Lightning (4 Jan 2010 às 18:09)

400,1mm a 440mm que vão ser registados no Norte, _de certez_a...


----------



## iceworld (4 Jan 2010 às 18:11)

360,1 a 400,00 mm


----------



## N_Fig (4 Jan 2010 às 18:13)

400mm a 440mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2010 às 19:16)

320,1mm a 360mm


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2010 às 19:19)

440,1mm a 480mm


----------



## Mjhb (4 Jan 2010 às 19:52)

Votei 440,1mm a 480mm, mas acredito que vá mais uns mm´s...


----------



## thunderboy (4 Jan 2010 às 19:54)

400mm a 440mm


----------



## David sf (4 Jan 2010 às 20:31)

320,1 a 360 mm.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Jan 2010 às 20:45)

P.S.: Podiam também fazer um tópico para a temperatura máxima.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jan 2010 às 22:01)

400,1 mm a 440 mm.


----------



## Agreste (4 Jan 2010 às 22:06)

Janeiro costuma ser um mês de geadas... Aposto que ira andar abaixo dos 250mm


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2010 às 23:21)

Insisto no mesmo intervalo do mês anterior. 

*480,1mm a 520mm*


----------



## vinc7e (4 Jan 2010 às 23:33)

160,1mm a 200mm

mês frio..e seco


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Jan 2010 às 00:21)

Votei no intervalo 440,1mm a 480mm.


----------



## vitamos (5 Jan 2010 às 09:36)

*400,1mm a 440mm*. Acredito que seja um mês mais "seco" que Dezembro mas nas ilhas é bem possível este valor.


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2010 às 15:27)

280,1mm a 320mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jan 2010 às 17:54)

160,1mm a 200mm.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jan 2010 às 19:22)

Votei no intervalo de precipitações registadas entre os *360,1mm* e os *400mm*.


----------

